# Starting to get depressed!!



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I'm usually an optimistic guy when it comes to enough snow for good riding. When the trails suck, I generally ride off-trail around Baldwin to help get my fix and get me thru the no-snow blues. This year is starting to get ridiculous though.

I know its supposed to turn colder next week, I sure hope we start getting dumped on fast. The month of Feb. flys by and this season could wind down before it ever gets really started.

Think Snow, Think Snow, and Think Snow!!!!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Havent been riding yet this season...Working every other Saturday or have other plans with weekends so havent been up yet!! Had plans for this next weekend but thats a crap shoot and Feb is filling up so that I may only have one weekend off!!!


----------



## WKP_JR (Jun 1, 2009)

I hear ya! Went up to the cabin today and rode a bit. Felt good to get out a little bit but this heavy wet snow sucks! We need a blizzard!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Only rode once myself. Part of that is because I'm looking for a clutch for my sled. Keep getting outbid on ebay. Looks like snow for this week so if the clutch is fixed I'm heading north next weekend.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

I did make it out 2 weekends put a little over 300 miles on. But that was almost 4 weeks ago now. We need snow bad. Half of my yard is grass now. 

Maybe I should pack the sled up and get the quad out...


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Been a terribly slow year for snow so far. To make it worse I got spoiled last year by having great conditions every time we went. I think I only went on one trip last year where the snow was under 2ft deep and rode in powder all season long.

So far this year I have been riding three times, only one of which was a real sledding trip. First trip was hunting but brought the sled too and rode inbetween hunts, other trip was a day trip up to the cabin to check things out and rode around for a few hours while I was there. Only real trip was up to Newberry and we did about 300 miles, trails were good but off trail was crappy.

My wife is due at the end of March so I am putting the sled away at the end of Feb this year. Usually I would have plenty of riding in by that time but this year I am just hoping to get one more trip before then.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

My sled clutch was fixed this week so I at least have to go get her from the shop. Reports indicate lots of snow and some dirt but rideable conditions. I expect this will be my last trip of the year though.


----------



## Mark S (Nov 4, 2009)

I normally get 3,500+ miles in a season this year I'm just short of 300. I live in Roscommon and the trails here are iced out ,dirty and just plain lacking snow. I talked to a friend in Gaylord he said the area is getting targeted so hard this year that an hour after the groomer runs the trails are already clapped out. Now that is depressing and hasn't happened in the 12 years that I lived here. Took up ice fishing after a 10 year break just to kill the time.


----------

